# 你手冷，我替你渥着



## sugarrush

红楼梦第八回：晴雯笑道：“这个人可醉了。你头里过那府里去，嘱咐我贴在门斗儿上的。我恐怕别人贴坏了，亲自爬高上梯，贴了半天，这会子还冻的手僵着呢！”
宝玉笑道：“我忘了。你手冷，我替你渥着。”
这里“渥着”是什么意思呢？汉语有“渥汗”一词，指感受风寒的病人,服药后盖上棉被出汗。这和上文的“渥”字意思一样吗？
"渥”也没有“握”的意思，它的本义是“沾润”，但似乎和上文语境沾不上边儿。唯一能想到的意思就是“渥汗”了，感觉意思有关系。


----------



## Daffodil100

你好！

“渥着”在保定方言“暖一暖”。



在《红楼梦》中也有一些保定语。10、*渥*： 捂住（暖一暖）。 
第八回：“你的手冷，我替你渥著”第五十一回：“宝玉道：‘快进被来渥渥罢。’

参考：
http://book.qq.com/a/20070319/000002.htm


----------



## daoxunchang

不懂方言研究，不敢说死了。不过我家里方言有说“把手ou（前面有后鼻音）到（着）”，转到书面，可能会写成“沤”。如果真是这样，“沤”本义也只是“久渍”，跟水有关，也是转而引申到无水“取暖“的意思。我家里又有说”把水wo4到（多是装盘的饭菜之类）"保暖。查《说文》，“渥”字可作“沤”通假字。如果口头书面真可以这样对起来，”渥“”沤“哪个先有”取暖“义，又是哪个通假哪个，是不是我们家里方言这两个意思果然是同源，又各自在一个音里保留下来，也不好说。
又想到一个在现代汉语里的同音字“沃”。“沃”字本义“灌溉”，《诗经》里又有“其叶沃若”，大概是取”润泽“义，其实也是快脱干了水的用法。我家里又有”沃肥“的说法，水分其实也不会太多。我手头商务印书馆1995年的《现代汉语词典》里倒是收了”沃田“，估计也不是单指点粪这种水态的肥田法。

查到沃字，上头说的那个把东西wo4水里的用法，在汉典的“沃“字条里又有
(10) 浸泡,使没于水中 [soak]
那个抓来就将水里沃。——《西游记》
这个引文。但因为字典里没有明确说可以和另外两个字通假，只有存疑。口语转化成文字也免不了有找字凑的嫌疑，没有必要较真。

另，我家在安徽南部，楼上给的那个帖子里列出来的所谓保定方言，也颇有几条是我们家里头也说的话。这大概就像红楼所在地之争，一条两条合上了也不说明什么，还是不要把网上的太当真。我上面说的那些，也只是供楼主参考。

真的是有点蠢，这么绞尽脑汁地想，竟然没想起来家里本来除了说“ou下手”，也会说“wo下手”，所以不必一定找保定方言了，往安徽就能找到这个说法：）。至于这个wo字如果要对应到沃渥里的一个，没有通假这个限制了，我也会选渥。


----------



## Daffodil100

保定离北京也就150公里左右。宝玉是北京人，扯上保定还有点靠谱。您说让宝玉讲一口安徽话的可能性有多高？

我的链接里还例举了保定一大堆方言在红楼中的应用（但是我很怀疑其可信性。）。您看看？

也许北京方言对保定方言的影响吧。宝玉不太可能会讲保定话。


----------



## daoxunchang

Daffodil100 said:


> 保定离北京也就150公里左右。宝玉是北京人，扯上保定还有点靠谱。您说让宝玉讲一口安徽话的可能性有多高？
> 
> 我的链接里还例举了保定一大堆方言在红楼中的应用（但是我很怀疑其可信性。）。您看看？
> 
> 也许北京方言对保定方言的影响吧。宝玉不太可能会讲保定话。



您那个链接里的我都看了，您看我的帖子，里面说了这些所谓保定方言许多在我老家也都是说的。我也没有就此说红楼里的是安徽话，这本书的北方味还是很浓的，只是说网上这种凭着自己一点片面了解就说XX是XX的说法未必自作多情。至于红楼在江宁还是北京，宝玉说的什么话，这个争议就太多了，再说下去就要离题。就此打住。祝日安。


----------



## tarlou

我是河北人，我觉得#2里面那个帖子里面很多词都是很普遍的，比如2、4、6、7、11、12、13、15、16、23、25、28在北方各省（甚至中国各省）都是非常常见的口语，剩下一些有的是书面语，有的我确实不知道什么意思。另外那个帖子不完全正确，比如“忒”的读音，在方言里绝对是tui，tei才是字典音。


----------



## Daffodil100

daoxunchang said:


> 您那个链接里的我都看了，您看我的帖子，里面说了这些所谓保定方言许多在我老家也都是说的。我也没有就此说红楼里的是安徽话，这本书的北方味还是很浓的，只是说网上这种凭着自己一点片面了解就说XX是XX的说法未必自作多情。至于红楼在江宁还是北京，宝玉说的什么话，这个争议就太多了，再说下去就要离题。就此打住。祝日安。



一直想当然以为大观园在北京，查了一下。貌似有争议。不好意思。


----------



## Daffodil100

tarlou said:


> 我是河北人，我觉得#2里面那个帖子里面很多词都是很普遍的，比如2、4、6、7、11、12、13、15、16、23、25、28在北方各省（甚至中国各省）都是非常常见的口语，剩下一些有的是书面语，有的我确实不知道什么意思。另外那个帖子不完全正确，比如“忒”的读音，在方言里绝对是tui，tei才是字典音。



我们闽南没有这些词。闽南语貌似南方，其实是正宗的中原古汉语。


----------



## Daffodil100

金陵十二钗

这里的金陵是的是南京吗？ 如果在南京，红楼扯上保定也太奇怪了。


----------



## Youngfun

据说保定话是最接近普通话的~
我看到这一句，还以为是错别字，以为是“握”字。。。


----------



## Daffodil100

Youngfun said:


> 据说保定话是最接近普通话的~
> 我看到这一句，还以为是错别字，以为是“握”字。。。



普通话是基于北京话的基础的发音。但是就是地道的北京人没有经过培训也不能说一口标准的普通话。


----------



## 文星辰simon

大连话里也有渥的用法，天冷，进被里渥一下。


----------



## Ben pan

楼上的说，闽南语是最古的汉语，所谓的唐音，这可能没错。但是吴方言，安徽话，保定话，大连话也好，都有可能在各自的方言保留相同的词。至于你说福建话里面没有渥，沤这些词，我不敢置评。但是有没有可能，福建方言里面，而你们这代人大部分不知道？ 说实话，自己从小在江西长大，很多方言，我听我妈说出来，都大吃一惊。

至于沤和渥，据我所知，赣方言里面是有的。衣服沤了很多天了，都发臭了。 小时候，把刚摘下来的青柿子放在谷子堆里面捂着，等它慢慢地熟。经常隔几天就忍不住看一次。我妈就说，你别急，再沤十天吧。沤就等同于用东西包着，这东西可以是一盆水，也可以是谷堆，也可以是贾宝玉的手。


----------

